# Aluminum Training Knives



## arnisandyz (Mar 4, 2003)

Hey guys,

Just made a batch of 10 daggers.  I usually just make them for myself and students but I'm selling one on ebay to see how it does.  Go on ebay and do a search on training knife. Several board members have played with my knives and can attest to there quality. I have invested in some good equipment and the quality level is almost reaching (dare I say) Ray level. I'll show them to you next time I see you Cthulhu, maybe you can do a review.

Andy


----------



## jaybacca72 (Mar 4, 2003)

not a bad looking trainer,how long did it take you to make? iam curious what kind of machines do you have in your shop? i dable in the training knives myself and find the aluminum tricky to work with. how much are you charging?
good luck with your making.
jay


----------



## arnisandyz (Mar 5, 2003)

Thanks Jay!  

I have my process down pretty good now. Before it would take me almost 3 hours using hand tools (power drill with a disk sanding attachment, etc).  Now that i do them in groups of 5 or 10 I have a little production line going.  That plus the new tools really speeds things up.  I can do a knife from start to finish in about an hour or less.

My small workshop consists of a band saw for cutting.  A desktop belt sander for general shaping.  A drill press with drum sander attachments for fine shaping, and of course for drilling holes.  And a 1" slack belt sander for doing the grinding/beveling.  I also have an assortment of grinders and polishers depending on what level the customer wants to take the knife to.

I use 40 or 50 grit belts first then use 80 to finish it.  Aluminum can be tricky to work with.  Most grinders for steel won't work, it will melt.  Work at a low speed.  

I learned most of this through trial and error and some great tips from Ray Dionaldo (FCS Kali and WarriorCraft Blades). 

I usually charge $30 for the dagger or tanto.

What set up are you working with???

Andy


----------



## Cthulhu (Mar 5, 2003)

I can give a good review of the blades without seeing them, as I have two of arnisandyz's previous works, a tanto and dagger.  The balance on the blades is excellent, allowing for easy and smooth grip changes.  The cord wrapping is tight, with good quality material and provides for a very comfortable grip.

This is just from my experience with his previous blades.  If he's actually improved on them, then they're well worth the money!

Cthulhu
probably will still do a review when I see them (which means I have to get over this damn flu!!!!)


----------



## GouRonin (Mar 5, 2003)

Take a buffer to it. It makes a big difference in the finish.


----------



## Cthulhu (Mar 5, 2003)

He used to polish most of the knives to a mirror finish, but if you train hard with them, it gets ruined real quick.  I kind of like the 'rougher' appearance.  Besides, it's less work for him!

Cthulhu


----------



## GouRonin (Mar 5, 2003)

The second purpose of the polish is to stop aluminum burn. Rough aluminum leaves a lot to be desired if you use the knife a lot.

It's not just asthetics.


----------



## arnisandyz (Mar 6, 2003)

Thanks for the tip GouRonin.

Like Cthulhu said, I use to polish them to a mirror finish real-real smooth and shinny almost like chrome.  And they did show the dings real easy.  Right now I use what I am calling a brushed or satin finish.  It is still quite smooth (not as smooth as polished) but has a slight texture which hides the dings a little better.  Through testing I found this to be the best compromise.

Andy


----------



## Cthulhu (Mar 6, 2003)

We don't have any problems whatsoever with arnisandyz's non-glossy finishes.  The only problem we occasionally run across is a blade that's gotten so dinged up, it effectively gains a serrated edge and will cut during training.

Nice thing about training with the knife-maker...he just takes 'em and smooths the dings out 

Cthulhu


----------



## jaybacca72 (Mar 8, 2003)

arnisandyz,my little shop is in the back of my friends auto audio shop. i have 3 desktop sanders,bandsaw,1" slack as well and a bunch of custom machines being made by myself as we speak because iam a machinist by trade. i not only do the trainers i make real knives too under the guidance of my cousin joe.joe has made knives for 20yrs and is a voting member of the american knifemakers guild.as far as finish goes it is up to the individual buying the knife as long they are happy well you now how it goes. i can make them pretty quick in mass quantities when necessary but my first real knife was over 75 hrs of hand sanding and it hand to be made with a file,if i could not do it my cousin would not teach me.btw gou's teacher is my cousin joe and he has had his dues to pay just to be allowed in the shop and gou's got more to go when he starts trying to hollow grind haha
i will also be starting a knife supply store for the real ones that will be custom so if you need anything let me know.
jay


----------



## GouRonin (Mar 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jaybacca72 _
> *gou's teacher is my cousin joe and he has had his dues to pay just to be allowed in the shop*



That's right. You don't rush in Joe's shop? Why? 'Cause he don't like it and if you do it he'll stab ya. LOL!


----------



## Chris from CT (Mar 23, 2003)

That is a nice trainer!  What size cording are you using?  

Would you know where I can get 3mm paracord?  I've tried a bunch of places and they either don't have it or they send 4mm instead. :shrug: 

Thanks


----------



## arnisandyz (Mar 23, 2003)

Thanks Chris,

I use 3/16" paracord.  Not geat at math! so' you'll have to figure what that is metric.  I buy in spools from here

http://www.ubraidit.com/popup-supplies.htm

It is actually a tack supply (horse stuff) place.  I guess horse folks use paracord for braiding   bridals, etc.  They have some good tips on wetting the cord to shrink it, so when it dries it gets tighter. They have different materials as well, like leather I might try for the heck of it.

Hope this helps.

Andy


----------



## Chris from CT (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisandyz _
> *Thanks Chris,
> 
> I use 3/16" paracord.  Not geat at math! so' you'll have to figure what that is metric.  I buy in spools from here
> ...



Compaired to the size that Ray Dionaldo uses, is that smaller, larger or the same size?  Right now, the stuff I am using feels nice on the handle but the finishing knot seems huge (even with a recessed hole)!  
 

Thanks for the input. 
Take care Andy


----------



## arnisandyz (Mar 26, 2003)

Chris,

It is exactly the same cord as Ray's knives. (although I'm not sure where he buys his) Befor this, I used a different type of cord, same diameter, but it was much rougher (some people liked the grip better) which did produce a larger knot.  This cord that I am using now is very smooth and seems more stretchy/elastic.  You can actually pull on the cord when you tie your  knot and it pulls it back into the countersunk hole.  Also, if you pull it very tight while your wrapping it the diameter gets smaller.  What method are you using to tie the knot?  I use 2 vise grips and pull like hell using leverage against the knife.

Andy


----------



## GouRonin (Mar 26, 2003)

Anyone know of a good supplier for full sheets of Micarta in the Linen, Canvas, or paper in 1/4 inch to 3/8 inch?

Thanx.


----------

